# iPad app update is out!



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

An iPad app update is out today. It is working great - I didn't even have to reboot my router this time! 

Looks like they sped up grid load time
You can now view content that has already aired
They claim to have improved connectivility
Other updates as well

I do love this app - I use it all the time.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tivo/id401673976?mt=8&ls=1

What's New in Version 1.6
» Resolves issues finding TiVo Premiere DVRs
» Resolves misidentification of Premiere DVRs as Series3 DVRs
» Provides one-touch access to actor info within show descriptions
» Enables programming guide to go back and display shows that have already aired
» Resolves sign-in failure issues in Away mode
» Enhances Get From display and functionality
» Multiple performance enhancements


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

sbiller said:


> » Resolves issues finding TiVo Premiere DVRs


Fantastic! I might even be able to start using the iPad app again...


----------



## nelin (Dec 6, 2011)

smbaker said:


> Fantastic! I might even be able to start using the iPad app again...


yeah its a good news:up:


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

sbiller said:


> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tivo/id401673976?mt=8&ls=1
> 
> What's New in Version 1.6
> » Resolves issues finding TiVo Premiere DVRs
> ...


Ahhhhh......Release notes......I long for those days.


----------



## Saberj (Sep 29, 2006)

Oddly enough, I never had an issue with my Premiere and iPad app. My iPhone app was another matter entirely, though.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Theses updates really helped in loading to the Grid. 

And I love that I can go back in time to see what has already played... 

Now... Let me stream (or even just move) a recording to my ipad


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Too bad they STILL haven't fixed the issue with the app hijacking the ipad's audio. I reported the issue to TiVo months ago and apparently it has fallen on deaf ears.

Basically, If your listening to music on the iPad in the background and initially open the TiVo app (App not running in background), even with all sounds disabled in the app, the TiVo app will hijack and mute the current audio playing on the iPad. 

Overall great app, just annoyances like this I'd like to see fixed.


----------



## Rodger (Jun 17, 2002)

Does anybody know of a good source to help with getting my iPad and iPhone connected to my Premiere? I recently had to replace my router, and I upgraded the iOS 5.0 on both and now I can't get either connected. I dont know which of those caused my issue I have done the following:

Upgraded to 1.6
Rebooted everything
Deleted and reloaded the app
Tried to reenter the media key, but can't get to that even after reloading app and rebooting
Went to the Router advanced settings and put all the ports in that need to be unrestricted

Not sure what to do now. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

What router are you using? Also, if running any hubs/switches between TiVo and router, we're those rebooted as well?


----------



## Rodger (Jun 17, 2002)

Not at home right now but I think that is correct. I do not have any switches or hubs.

(ETA I think it is a 615, not a 614)


----------



## buzzword (Jun 10, 2002)

Rodger said:


> Does anybody know of a good source to help with getting my iPad and iPhone connected to my Premiere? I recently had to replace my router, and I upgraded the iOS 5.0 on both and now I can't get either connected. I dont know which of those caused my issue I have done the following:
> 
> Upgraded to 1.6
> Rebooted everything
> ...


Make sure you have multicast enabled in you router.

TiVo uses Apple's Bonjour protocol for device discovery and that in turn requires multicast enabled in your router in order to work reliably.

I had the following problems:

- Having to reboot my router every time I wanted my Apple TV to stream from my PC because the Apple TV would not see the pc the next time I went to use it,

- When I just recently downloaded the TiVo iPad app, I could not get it to see my two premieres no matter what I did.

- My Tivos would lose sight of each other, I would have to reset the network connection on one or both to make them visible to each other in order to transfer a program from one to the other

After a lot of research here and elsewhere, I *finally* stumbled upon a single message (on an obscure website found thru a google link) that mentioned enabling multicast...I checked my router, a Dlink DIR-655 and sure enough multicast was disabled, I'm not sure if that was the default, or if I disabled it when I set up the router (likely, I usually disable anything I don't specifically need).

To make a long winded story short, I enabled multicast and voila, all the problems mentioned above went away! I can only imagine that multicast is normally enabled by default in routers, otherwise this solution would be more widely known.

Hope it works for you


----------



## Rodger (Jun 17, 2002)

And the multicast selection is not checked on the default or emulator page under Advanced tab and Advanced Network. I will come back and post if that solves the issue when I get back home and give it a try. Reading about multicast on the support page, that sounds like it may be my issue like it was for you. It also sounds like it is not normally enabled by default, the help page says if you have problems, try enabling multicast which sounds like not default enabled.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Rodger (Jun 17, 2002)

I have run out of ideas.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Double-check remote access is enabled on the TiVO? Also, what error does the TiVO app show?


----------



## jayb3369 (Sep 1, 2011)

Every time I use the iPad app, my TiVo Premiere reboots. If I use the app, I have to start it, do whatever I want to do, and then shut the app down. I have to hope the app doesn't reboot the TiVo in the short time I have it running. if I forget to shut the app down, the TiVo will reboot within 1/2 an hour.

I can never use it while something is recording, for fear it will reboot the TiVo.

I stopped using the app for two weeks, and the TiVo did not reboot once. Then I saw that the most recent update was available, so I downloaded it, hoping it would fix the rebooting problem. Within 15 minutes of downloading and using it, the TiVo rebooted.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

jayb3369 said:


> Every time I use the iPad app, my TiVo Premiere reboots. If I use the app, I have to start it, do whatever I want to do, and then shut the app down. I have to hope the app doesn't reboot the TiVo in the short time I have it running. if I forget to shut the app down, the TiVo will reboot within 1/2 an hour.
> 
> I can never use it while something is recording, for fear it will reboot the TiVo.
> 
> I stopped using the app for two weeks, and the TiVo did not reboot once. Then I saw that the most recent update was available, so I downloaded it, hoping it would fix the rebooting problem. Within 15 minutes of downloading and using it, the TiVo rebooted.


Well, based on the symptoms above, it doesn't sound network or app related. Sounds like something is corrupt on the TiVo box itself.

Here is what I would try.
1) Disable remote access on the box.
2) Delete the app
3) Perform a network connect
4) Reboot the box
5) Turn on remote access
6) network connect for good measure
7) Install iPad app again
8) Give it a go..

If no dice, the last "all else fails" option is to reset the TiVo box either completely ("Clear and Delete Everything" option) or partially using the options that lead up that. But be warned, in addition to loosing all season passes, recordings, ratings, etc, last time I personally did "Clear and delete everything" on one of my boxes, for some odd reason it killed my cablecard too and required a truck roll. It might help to remove the cablecard first, but haven't needed to test that theory, so YMMV.

EDIT: Are the reboots perhaps related to what others are experiencing here? http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=477833 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480533


----------



## buzzword (Jun 10, 2002)

Rodger said:


> I have run out of ideas.


Try rebooting the router, then reboot the tivo.


----------



## jayb3369 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going to try the steps you suggest. I don't believe it's related to the threads you reference, as I don't believe the TiVo spontaneously reboots except when I am using the iPad app.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Version 1.9 is out and it adds a bunch of new features including a browse tab, the ability to view and edit the My Shows, To Do and Season Pass lists in away mode on the Series 4 boxes. It also supports the To Do List and Season Pass Manager on the Series 3 boxes.

The full version notes are available at http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tivo/id401673976?mt=8&ls=1 but I can't copy and paste since I'm posting this on my iPad and that takes me to the app store and I can't copy the version notes from there.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I really like the redesigned collections section of the app - and they have added a little bit more support for the S3 platform...

I will play with it more tonight, but it seems quicker as well...



> *What's New in Version 1.9 *
> 
> New features for iPad:
> -Graphical full-screen Browse experience that makes it much faster and easier to find new shows and movies
> ...


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

*-Added My Shows, To Do List, Season Pass manager capability in Away mode for Series4 DVRs*

Love this! Being able to see *My Shows* off line is nice... Unfortunately, it just whets my appetite for a transcoding device that can stream outside the home network... 

All in all, a really good update. Offline functionality is significantly improved and a lot quicker then it was before.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

I like this app, its really cool to be able to open it and see info about a show while watching it. Being able to manage the season passes and todo lists is great but having an Elite, it isn't as needed as it used to be.

Does anyone know if the guide format can be changed to the grid layout like on the Tivo?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

bradleys said:


> *-Added My Shows, To Do List, Season Pass manager capability in Away mode for Series4 DVRs*
> 
> Love this! Being able to see *My Shows* off line is nice... Unfortunately, it just whets my appetite for a transcoding device that can stream outside the home network...
> 
> All in all, a really good update. Offline functionality is significantly improved and a lot quicker then it was before.


Slingbox


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

mmf01 said:


> *FROM 12/24/11*
> Too bad they STILL haven't fixed the issue with the app hijacking the ipad's audio. I reported the issue to TiVo months ago and apparently it has fallen on deaf ears.
> 
> Basically, If your listening to music on the iPad in the background and initially open the TiVo app (App not running in background), even with all sounds disabled in the app, the TiVo app will hijack and mute the current audio playing on the iPad.
> ...


FIXED! :up:


> Multiple performance enhancements and bug fixes including:
> -Guide scrolling ahead by days bug fixed
> -*Allow background music to continue playing while using the app*


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Slingbox


Na... I have no interest in a Slingbox.

They have the transcoder coming out later this year. I realize that it is focused in streaming only within your home network - but they did indicate they have "not designed external streaming out of the box"

I was never really all that interested in streaming away from home, but playing with this app today and being able to see My Shows, I really wanted to choose a recording a play it!

You have to admit, this udpate gets you closer to that functionality!!!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

bradleys said:


> *-Added My Shows, To Do List, Season Pass manager capability in Away mode for Series4 DVRs*
> 
> Love this! Being able to see *My Shows* off line is nice... Unfortunately, it just whets my appetite for a transcoding device that can stream outside the home network...
> 
> All in all, a really good update. Offline functionality is significantly improved and a lot quicker then it was before.


Yes! I love this update! One of the reasons I upgraded to the Premiere last month was to use the app with my new iPad. But I was disappointed that it still didn't have real-time recording and ToDo List views in Away Mode.

Now, finally, TiVo's app has all the features most cable company's do.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I am "away" and just used the new version of the iPad app to browse my Now Playing list... and delete a show! That's super nifty. If I am traveling and fearful my TiVo might fill up (or a show I want to save is in danger of getting deleted) I can use this app to delete unwanted recordings!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I love this app, I really do... I just have one complaint still. 

I wish the live "timeline scrubber" worked a bit differently. The time stamp should update as you scrub it, not only when you release your finger press. If I want to get to minute 34 it should be easier than just dragging, guessing and hoping for the best, and then fast forwarding and rewinding. I'd like to see the number update as you drag, so you can release on minute 34. As it works now, it just feels janky, staying on the minute number you started scrubbing from.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm still having periodic communication issues between the app and the TiVo. In fact, things could be worse. At least two of my Twitter pals are reporting issues too:

https://twitter.com/#!/BryanTech/status/182430989514059776

https://twitter.com/#!/wedgex/status/182291494831529984


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

davezatz said:


> I'm still having periodic communication issues between the app and the TiVo. In fact, things could be worse. At least two of my Twitter pals are reporting issues too:
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/BryanTech/status/182430989514059776
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/wedgex/status/182291494831529984


I had a connection issue too last night when I used the app about 5 or 6 times. I restarted the premiere and hopefully that will fix it. :/


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

davezatz said:


> I'm still having periodic communication issues between the app and the TiVo. In fact, things could be worse. At least two of my Twitter pals are reporting issues too:


Communications issues have gotten worse for me since updating the app. I couldn't stay connected to the TiVo for more than a minute or two before being disconnected last night. I'll play with it some more this evening. I'm using it on an iPad 3 with a TiVo Premiere Elite.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Johnwashere said:


> I had a connection issue too last night when I used the app about 5 or 6 times. I restarted the premiere and hopefully that will fix it. :/


It's nice when a reboot fixes things -- but also a little frustrating. Feels like a band-aid fix with no explanation, and you just know you'll be rebooting again soon...

I feel fortunate to have been spared this issue for awhile now (knock on wood!)
Maybe some routers work better for this "discovery" than others....?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

My iPhone app won't show episode info at all anymore with the update. I get this every time:


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Tivo needs to hurry:

https://www.simple.tv/getting-started


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

dcstager said:


> Tivo needs to hurry:
> 
> https://www.simple.tv/getting-started


 Single-tuner and clear QAM only (no CableCard support) = joke.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I wonder if those who are having issues are also mainly using the iPad 3. There are reports out there that the iPad 3 has significantly worse wifi than the iPad 2. I haven't had any issues with my iPad 2 so far, but I also use an assigned IP which seems to help.

Also Dave not sure if you saw this...KMTTG's iPad features blocked in new Virgin update and rumored to be the same in TiVo beta.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> I wonder if those who are having issues are also mainly using the iPad 3. There are reports out there that the iPad 3 has significantly worse wifi than the iPad 2. I haven't had any issues with my iPad 2 so far, but I also use an assigned IP which seems to help.
> 
> Also Dave not sure if you saw this...KMTTG's iPad features blocked in new Virgin update and rumored to be the same in TiVo beta.


Well, it's true I've been testing on the iPad 3. BUT the WiFi has seemed OK in all other use cases (thus far) and my iPhone also couldn't connect after the update without rebooting the TiVo (but I haven't tried again since then).

Hadn't seen the lock down thread - I'll ping one of my contacts to see if the new SDK/API initiative might be used to overcome this.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

FWIW, just as a data point... I'm using an iPad 3 and haven't had any connection issues to my TiVo Premiere. I've only had it since Friday though but have used used the TiVo iPad app for about 2 hours so far. No issues here... at least not yet. Fingers crossed it stays this way.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

http://gizmodo.com/5895145/does-the-new-ipad-have-wi+fi-reception-problems

Here is the article I read about the WiFi issues.

Dave it looks like VM was first to implement the block so I expect it to be coming. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9007479#post9007479

If they aren't going to update TiVo Desktop to add the functionality or allow users like moyekj access, then it really is a step back for TiVo imho. I can't imagine not being able to manage my season passes without KMTTG.


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

b_scott said:


> My iPhone app won't show episode info at all anymore with the update. I get this every time:


Ditto here, but in a move of desparation I re-loaded the download s/w from the "app" store and it has been flawless for 30+ hours


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

TiVoJerry said:


> FIXED! :up:


I'm appreciative that the audio bug was fixed, but there appears to be a new one-- the iPad app ignores your current audio settings. Even if you have your iPad on mute, you still hear the "boop boop" sounds. Very annoying.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

David Platt said:


> I'm appreciative that the audio bug was fixed, but there appears to be a new one-- the iPad app ignores your current audio settings. Even if you have your iPad on mute, you still hear the "boop boop" sounds. Very annoying.


Yep Same here


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

David Platt said:


> I'm appreciative that the audio bug was fixed, but there appears to be a new one-- the iPad app ignores your current audio settings. Even if you have your iPad on mute, you still hear the "boop boop" sounds. Very annoying.


That one wasn't noticed until we'd pushed out the build you have. We're working on another release that should be out much quicker than the last one (if all goes well, of course).


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I used the app tonight to change the recording options of an ep of 30 Rock. My SP is set w/ 1 minute of padding at the end, but since there were back to back eps this week, the extra minute wasn't needed for the first ep. The ep I removed the minute from didn't record, but the second one did. The strange part is that it still shows in the To Do List on the app and on the TiVo. Nothing shows in Recording History.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Update 1.9.1 is out today

- New TiVo discovery code
- Retina display
- Performance and bug fixes

I am not on my network - but failing over to "away" mode is almost intentanious now... Used to search for devices for several seconds before failing.

I am looking forward to connecting this afternoon!


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

I have a feature request: 

I'd love to be able to get into more of the settings from the ipad app. For example, I'd really like to be able to adjust the "channels I receive from the app.

That way I can scroll through all my channels, and then uncheck the ones I don't get or don't want to get. Otherwise I have to constantly go in and out of the menus to see what the channel is, then uncheck it if I don't want it. I suppose I could just make a list. 

But thats just an example. The ability to do more settings changes from the app would be cool.

For the record, I love the app! its an amazing tool.


----------



## 483 (Feb 10, 2000)

ScaryMike said:


> I have a feature request:
> 
> I'd love to be able to get into more of the settings from the ipad app. For example, I'd really like to be able to adjust the "channels I receive from the app.
> 
> ...


I also really like the app and would love to see more of this functionality as well.


----------

